# واخيرا تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى



## Michael (15 أغسطس 2006)

تفسير الكتاب المقدس كامل



















وقدس ابونا يفسر بنظام اية اية وياتى من العهد القديم ويدخلة فىالعهد الجديد بشكل يؤدى الى ترابط مفهوم الكتاب المقدس


انا نزلت كل التفاسير لابونا انطونيوس فكرى بمساحة حوالى 100 ميجا


http://www.smcfag.org/HTML/FrAntoniousBooks/

 تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى بصيغة HTML 
للتحميل (11.13 MB)
http://www.uploading.com/en/files/GWXPEX4I/HTML.rar.html 

تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى بصيغة WORD 
للتحميل (22.83 MB)
http://www.uploading.com/en/files/UNH56EEW/Word.rar.html


سلام ونعمة

صلوا من اجلى​


----------



## ميرنا (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*ميرسى يا مايكل ربنا يباركك*


----------



## Michael (11 أكتوبر 2006)

*شكرا ليكى 

بس اية رايك مش موضوع جنان

انا نزلت كل الموقع دة بحجم 60 ميجا بس*


----------



## hany-2003705 (29 أكتوبر 2006)

لماذا لاتكون تفاسير ابونا مسموعة او مقرؤةبالاضافة الى التحميل---شكرا لكم


----------



## مستر بيرو (1 نوفمبر 2006)

!!!!!!( روعه يا ميشل تسلم ايدك يا  ميشيل )!!!!!!


----------



## moramch (28 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا" ليكى بجد


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*الف مليوووووووووووووون شكر ليك ..

الرب يعوضك

بس عندى سؤال لحضرتك : أنت أسمك مايكل ولا ميشيل ؟؟*​


----------



## Michael (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*العفو ولا شكرا ولا حاجة

مجانا اخذتم *** مجانا اعطوا*


----------



## بيترالخواجة (7 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيرا اخى مايكل 
موضوع رائع 
الله يعوض تعبك


----------



## *S.O.G* (19 ديسمبر 2006)

هو ده اللي كنت عاوزو..شكراً ليكم!


----------



## *S.O.G* (20 ديسمبر 2006)

أوووه،التنزيل عندي بطييييييييييييء،الله يرحمني من المودم الجامد ده!!!!!!!


----------



## فلوباتير مينا (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: واخيرا تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى*

المسيح يبارك حياتكم ويجعلكم صيادى الناس ودى اول مشاركه لى فى هذا المنتدى العظيم واشكر كل العاملين والرب يتوج تعبهم


----------



## Michael (5 مايو 2007)

*رد على: واخيرا تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى*

تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى بصيغة HTML 
للتحميل (11.13 MB)
http://www.4shared.com/file/15858151/25dd265a/HTML.html 

تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى بصيغة WORD 
للتحميل (22.83 MB)
http://www.uploading.com/en/files/UNH56EEW/Word.rar.html


سلام ونعمة


----------



## استفانوس (23 مايو 2007)

*رد على: واخيرا تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى*

*الاتعلم انك تفعل مافعله محمدك ياجاهل 
انتظر رد الادارة​*


----------



## newman_with_jesus (9 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: واخيرا تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى*

*الاخ الفاضل 
الروابط لاتعمل 
شكرا لك *


----------



## صوت الرب (11 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: واخيرا تفسير الكتاب المقدس للقس أنطونيوس فكرى*

شكرا 
الرب يباركك
الله يديم تميزك في المنتدى


----------



## fakhry2010 (10 يناير 2009)

ياريت روابط غير دى عشان مش عارف احمل منها اكون شاكر


----------



## nodi (28 أغسطس 2009)

شككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرا


----------

